# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Απελευθέρωση καρδερινών- προσφορά από  nikola-23

## Gull

]












και μερικες ασχετες!

----------


## Gull

.........

----------


## nikolas_23

τι να λεμε τωρα αχαχαχα

----------


## Pardalw...

μπραβο και στον πατερουλη μου και στον Gull!!
πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες!!!

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Συγχαρητηρια!
Και οντως πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες.
Το Βραχοκιρκινεζο στην τελευταια ξερουμε τι πουλι κραταει;

----------


## Gull

σπουργιτινα...

----------


## nikolas_23

σπουργιτι κραταει φιλε μου

----------


## Gull

του κανες dna?χαχαχα!

----------

